# Herpes and getting pregnant



## Rhubarb04 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi
I am starting to do all the prelim IVF appointments next week as we have been trying for nearly 2 years and nothing has happened.  I am 35 my other half is 36.  We have had all the tests which we were both "gold stars" with regards to hormones and sperm....I had a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and lap and dye in january and all they got was the most weeny bit of endometriosis..no other problems.

I think I know what my problem is and I just feel like no one is listening to me!  I get genital herpes on day 10 (of a 30-32day cycle) of my cycle almost every month!!!!  In the past 12 months I have only had 2 months when I havent had it!  The blisters last for 7-10 days depending on the severity and so it knocks out the time when we should be having sex and making babies!  By the time the blisters have healed, its "ovulation day" literally and I just feel like I'm never getting a proper chance to make a baby!  Its soul destroying! 

My GP told me to stop taking acyclovir (i was taking it at the onset of the outbreaks) as it wasnt good to take whilst trying for a baby.....I have been having acupuncture 1 x weekly since september and also seeing a chinese herbalist (a proper one!) and drinking herbs sinc november and I have had 2 months on a detox diet in october and november (I am not overweight, just healthy and normal) .  NOTHING is working.  
I just want to know what anyones opinion is, its heartbreaking, I have woken up today on day 10 with a new crop of blisters and a very heavy heart.  Can you tell me if there is any thing I can take??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi rhubarb,

Sorry to hear of your problems with ttc  

I'm afraid I don't know what the recommended treatment would be in this case for recurrent problems, has GP given any other advice at all? The only thing I could suggest is going for specialist referral/opinion in relation to trying to prevent the recurrent outbreaks of blisters. Perhaps the local GUM clinic could advise?

Really hope you mange to get somethign sorted  
Maz x


----------



## Rhubarb04 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have done all of that!  I have been to the GUM clinic, the GP, acupuncture, herbalist, nutritionist.  I've tried Lysine, no sugar, no booze, no caffeine.....seriously, I have done it all!  I just cant seem to find anything that works!  Hey ho.  Another month slips by....and they couldnt do my dummy embryo transfer because they were worried about the herpes being spread into my uterus....I feel like such a leper!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that dummy transfer had to be cancelled  Hope you are able to re-arrange.

I'm surprised that GUM weren't able to treat you effecitvely for this issue? Although herpes virus can be difficult to eradicate fully and in the same way as some people are prone to recurrent cold sores with certain triggers it would appear to be the same for you with ovulation   Does the acicolvir help to reduce severity and length of attack? If it has been helping then I'd go back and discuss this with GP in relation to risks and benefits when ttc and pregnant. This is the first choice drug for herpes infection during pregnancy so can be used safely in short courses if necessary.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

